# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  إهداء لدبلوم العلوم الجنائية أتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم

## ĦėЯǿ

*الله المستعان ,*

*عبارة عن فكرة خطرت فى بالى لما لاحظت أن كتير منا وان لم يكن أغلبنا لديه أكونت عل الفيسبوك ومعتقدش أن لسا فى مصرى معندوش أكونت عل الفيسبوك * 

*وهو أنى أعمل صفحة للدبلوم (دبلوم العلوم الجنائية) عل الفيسبوك لأنها هتفيدنا كلنا بأى شكل من الأشكال وهتخلق قنوات للتواصل بينا وبين بعض فيما يتعلق بالمادة العلمية* 

*وأتمنى أن الفكرة تنال أعجابكم كمان تصميم الصفحة لأنى حاولت عل قد ما أقدر أحط التولز ال تفى بالغرض ف أى حد شايف أى أضافات محتاجاها الصفحة أو أعطاء أى تصاريح جديدة أو التعديل عليها يبلغنى بيها ,*


*دة شوية صور لشرح كيفية الوصول للصفحة ودعوة الأصدقاء لها*  
** 
** 
*- اسم الصفحة :-* 
*Criminal Sciences Diploma*
*- رابط الصفحة :-* 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Crimin...688410?sk=wall

*- فى نقطة حابب أشير اليها علشان الكل يأخذ باله منها وهو أن أى مشاركات أو مواضيع هتكون خارج نطاق المادة العلمية أو الدبلوم هيتم حذفها .*

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

**
*شكرا أخي الكريم أستاذ أشرف السلاموني* 
*على هذه الفكرة التي ستحقق مزيد من التواصل بين طلاب وطالبات دبلوم العلوم الجنائية* 
*من أجل مناقشة الأفكار الخاصة بالمواد الدراسية مما يترتب عليه تحقيق استفادة أكبر*
*خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق*
 :S22:

----------


## محمد محمود عبد السلام

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ĦėЯǿ

الله المستعان ,

تم تحديث الصفحة ,
برجاء الأطلاع ,

وتم أعطاء يوزر للصفحة criminal_diplom
يعنى رابط الصفحة أصبح بهذا الشكل www.facebook.com/criminal.diplom

تحياتى للجميع , مع تمنياتى لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق ,

سلام عليكم ,

----------

